# futur enclosures



## stef (May 5, 2011)

i want built an enclosure for my tegus, in france we talk meter but not feet , so it's hard to explain...
in one room i'll put all my enclosures, i have 4.5 meters from the ground just for my tegus 
which lamp to use and how many degrees are requiered under the lamp?
and which substrate must be put on the ground?


----------



## Rhetoric (May 5, 2011)

thats like 14.5 feet. is that the area or perimeter or is that just one side?
basking temperature should be around 105 - 115*F, which is like 40-46*C
you should use some kind of mulch or soil that holds humidity, I'm not sure what is available in your area but do you have anything like cypress mulch or hemlock mulch? top soil?


----------



## stef (May 5, 2011)

top soil yes
14.5 feet. for my two tegus


----------



## Moofins (May 5, 2011)

So is that 14.5 feet LONG? Or is the length of ALL sides combined?


----------



## stef (May 5, 2011)

i built two enclosures 
size for one: 16.73 feet long for 2 feet large 2 feet high 
for one tegu


----------



## Moofins (May 5, 2011)

If that is indeed correct, 16 feet long seems a little excessive. Most people don't even build their *outdoor* enclosures to be that long.

Maybe you mean 6 feet? And perhaps a little wider, 3 feet, instead of 2. Your tegus will thank you.

I hope I don't sound obnoxious, but 8 feet long, by 3 feet wide, by 2 feet tall is more than enough for one tegu.


----------



## james.w (May 5, 2011)

If you want to go 16' long I don't think your tegus will mind, but I would definitely go wider 4', and taller 4'.


----------



## Moofins (May 5, 2011)

Not that I'm trying to argue, James, but where does one FIT a 16-foot long indoor enclosure? Not to mention, that would be a LOT of substrate to buy, and keeping humidity up may be a chore, plus extra fixtures and bulbs to maintain heating throughout.

Sure, the tegus wouldn't mind, but it's a little unnecessary.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 5, 2011)

Unless the whole length is 16 ft but when split its 8ft for each?

lol, I could fit a 16ft one in my livingroom/dining room. I've got a long giant wall but IMO it would be overkill for my living arrangements. Though I'm sure the tegus would love it!


----------



## james.w (May 5, 2011)

Moofins said:


> Not that I'm trying to argue, James, but where does one FIT a 16-foot long indoor enclosure? Not to mention, that would be a LOT of substrate to buy, and keeping humidity up may be a chore, plus extra fixtures and bulbs to maintain heating throughout.
> 
> Sure, the tegus wouldn't mind, but it's a little unnecessary.



I completely agree with you.


----------



## stef (May 6, 2011)

so it's to big ???
ok i understand what you mean, 
i'll do 8 ft for each , 3 feet wide and 2 feet tall, it's enough?


----------



## Rhetoric (May 6, 2011)

If you put the lights inside the enclosure I would aim for more like 3ft, or 1 meter tall. 16 ft isn't too big if you have the room for it. Most enclosures are around 8ft long. I don't think there is such a thing as too large of an enclosure as long as you are able to keep the temperatures around 40-45*C. If you can I would also try to go 4ft deep.


----------



## james.w (May 6, 2011)

As mentioned if you plan on putting lights inside, I recommend at least 3', I figured this out the hard way. And if you have the space go 4' deep.


----------



## Toby_H (May 6, 2011)

Moofins said:


> ...but 8 feet long, by 3 feet wide, by 2 feet tall is more than enough for one tegu.



I disagree. I have an 8' x 3' @ 3.5' tall and my adult male could not live in it all year happily...




stef said:


> i built two enclosures
> size for one: 16.73 feet long for 2 feet large 2 feet high for one tegu



The dimensions are off. It is too long but not wide enough. 8' x 4' is the typically suggested minimum enclosure size for an adult male Argentina Black and White Tegu.

As mentioned, 2' tall is not enough space for substrate as well as lighting. Mine is 3.5' high and it works very good. 




stef said:


> so it's to big ???
> ok i understand what you mean,
> i'll do 8 ft for each , 3 feet wide and 2 feet tall, it's enough?



If the enclosure is too small, then the Tegu will become stressed. One of the first signs of stress is aggression. Reducing stress makes the animal much more inclined to being tame.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 7, 2011)

I too would do 3-4 feet deep 3-4 feet tall and 7-8 feet long. Although if I could have one 10 feet long I would do that but I already only have 1/2 of a living room left because of my tegu enclosure


----------



## herpocrite27 (May 7, 2011)

Well just think of one thingbefore you build. Are you going to be moving in the future? If you are, you dont want to build something you cant ever get out of the doorway. I made mine in two pieces also. Mine is 7ft long X 3 ft deep X 30 inches tall. This way I ca tip the cage onto the back wall and fit it through a doorway. 
Good luck on the cage. I cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

herpocrite27 said:


> Well just think of one thingbefore you build. Are you going to be moving in the future? If you are, you dont want to build something you cant ever get out of the doorway. I made mine in two pieces also. Mine is 7ft long X 3 ft deep X 30 inches tall. This way I ca tip the cage onto the back wall and fit it through a doorway.
> Good luck on the cage. I cant wait to see how it turns out



did you put your lights on the inside or outside?


----------

